# Swiss ball?  Yikes!



## Carol (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't try this at home. Unless of course, you're really good at gymnastics


----------



## fyn5000 (Apr 12, 2011)

That's something I'll pass on.  I'd just get hurt and my wife would never let me forget how stupid I was to try something like that.  And I'd end up being ridiculed on Youtube.  Yes, better to stay off the swiss ball ...

Fyn


----------

